# New Shell 'Fuel My Passion' Contest Offers Audi S5 or Q7 Prizes



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: Shell Oil US]

Are you one of those people who affectionately names your car, talks to it when no one else is around or reads your owner's manual for fun? If you or someone you know has a special bond with their luxury or sports vehicle, motorcycle, truck, RV or any other premium ride, Shell invites you to share how Shell V-Power® fuels your passion for your ride in the Shell V-Power® "Fuel My Passion" Contest and Sweepstakes!

For the second year in a row, Shell is offering enthusiasts who are passionate about what they drive or just take pride in their ride with an opportunity to submit a photo and a few sentences about how Shell V-Power® fuels that passion. Consumers who enter have a chance to win one of the five category grand prizes including free Shell V-Power® for a year or a $500 Shell Gift Card. In addition, each qualified entrant will automatically be entered into a sweepstakes for a chance to win their choice of the ultimate prize: a brand new Audi® S5 or Q7 or a Harley-Davidson® Wide Glide® Ultra Limited motorcycle AND 5 Years of Shell V-Power®!
This year, each qualified entry will be judged by a panel of expert judges, including Editors-in-Chief Matt DeLorenzo from Road & Track, Eddie Alterman from Car and Driver and Mark Hoyer from Cycle World. The editors bring a new level of passion to searching for the ultimate vehicle enthusiasts across America.

This contest is "fueled" by Shell V-Power® customers who have made Shell V-Power® America's best-selling premium gasoline. Shell V-Power® contains the highest concentration of the Shell Nitrogen Enriched Cleaning System, providing maximum protection and optimum performance against performance robbing gunk.

To enter, contestants can enter online at www.shell.us/fuelmypassion. Shell V-Power® "Fuel My Passion" contestants will be required to submit a creative photo showing the contestant giving the "V" sign (symbolizing Shell V-Power®) along with their ride (e.g., sports car, motorcycle, boat, RV, etc.) and a few sentences on how Shell V-Power® fuels their passion for their ride. The story portion of the entry should be creative and express a unique or special bond between the contestant and their ride as well as how Shell V-Power® helps fuel that passion.

Contestants can enter the contest in five different categories:

1. Luxury and Vintage Vehicles	
Vehicles with upgraded equipment, design ingenuity and/or technological innovation aimed at making your ride more comfortable, easier to drive or perform better.

2. Sport and Performance Vehicles (including Hot Rods)	
Includes performance cars of all types such as sports or muscle cars. They can be designed for high speed and power, tight handling and flashy looks or they can be loud, powerful and in your face.

3. Trucks, SUVs and Minivans	
Includes trucks, SUV's and minivans of all sizes.

4. Motorcycles	
Open to all types of motorcycles.

5. Other Premium Rides (including everyday use vehicles that use SVP):	
Any type of transportation that does not fit within the other categories but is 'road worthy' driven with passion and fueled by Shell V-Power (e.g. modified cars, RVs, etc.).

There is a limit of one entry per person per category. The top 3 finalists in each category will be shared with the online community to find the ultimate vehicle enthusiasts in the country. If you don't participate in the contest, you still have an opportunity to enter the sweepstakes – so everyone has a chance to win! Contest registration will take place July 6 through July 27, 2010 and there is no purchase necessary to participate.

More details on the contest and sweepstakes are available at www.shell.us/fuelmypassion.

*How to Keep the "Passion" Alive*
Shell V-Power® premium gasoline is designed for automotive enthusiasts looking for optimum performance or for those drivers who simply expect the most from their vehicle's performance. As the best-selling premium gasoline brand in America, Shell V-Power® boasts the highest concentration of the Shell Nitrogen Enriched formula providing maximum protection against performing robbing gunk. With five times the cleaning agents found in fuels that only meet the minimum EPA requirements, Shell V-Power® is for those looking for maximum engine performance, especially for vehicles whose manufacturers recommend or require a premium gasoline.

For more information on Shell V-Power®, visit: www.shellvpower.com

No Purchase Necessary. Entry ends 11:59:59 PM PT on 7/27/10. Must be a US legal resident, 18 and older. Void in Puerto Rico, Delaware, Maryland, New Jersey, Virginia and where prohibited. For Official Rules, go to www.shell.us/fuelmypassion. Sponsor: Shell Oil Products U.S., 910 Louisiana, Houston, Texas 77002.

Shell Oil Products US, a subsidiary of Shell Oil Company, is a leader in the refining, transportation and marketing of fuels, and has a network of approximately 6,100 branded gasoline stations in the Western United States. Shell Oil Company is an affiliate of the Shell Group [(NYSE: RDS.A) and (NYSE: RDS.B)]. Shell Oil Company is a 50 percent owner of Motiva Enterprises LLC, along with Saudi Refining, Inc. Motiva Enterprises LLC refines and markets branded products through more than 8,300 Shell-branded stations in the Eastern and Southern United States.

Royal Dutch Shell plc is incorporated in England and Wales, has its headquarters in The Hague and is listed on the London, Amsterdam, and New York stock exchanges. Shell companies have operations in more than 100 countries with businesses including oil and gas exploration and production; production and marketing of Liquefied Natural Gas and Gas to Liquids; manufacturing, marketing and shipping of oil products and chemicals and renewable energy projects including wind and solar power. For further information, visit www.shell.com

*Cautionary Note*
The companies in which Royal Dutch Shell plc directly and indirectly owns investments are separate entities. In this press release "Shell", "Shell group" and "Royal Dutch Shell" are sometimes used for convenience where references are made to Royal Dutch Shell plc and its subsidiaries in general. Likewise, the words "we", "us" and "our" are also used to refer to subsidiaries in general or to those who work for them. These expressions are also used where no useful purpose is served by identifying the particular company or companies. ''Subsidiaries'', "Shell subsidiaries" and "Shell companies" as used in this press release refer to companies in which Royal Dutch Shell either directly or indirectly has control, by having either a majority of the voting rights or the right to exercise a controlling influence. The companies in which Shell has significant influence but not control are referred to as "associated companies" or "associates" and companies in which Shell has joint control are referred to as "jointly controlled entities". In this press release, associates and jointly controlled entities are also referred to as "equity-accounted investments". The term "Shell interest" is used for convenience to indicate the direct and/or indirect (for example, through our 34% shareholding in Woodside Petroleum Ltd.) ownership interest held by Shell in a venture, partnership or company, after exclusion of all third-party interest.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Bit odd that Shell would have a tie-in with Audi on this(for prizes) considering that Shell is no longer a major sponsor of Audi Sport and their Le Mans program...

Or perhapst the marketing on that has run its course and the next Audi Le Mans car might be gasoline powered(it's been rumored that Peugeot might be heading down the gasoline hybrid route, too).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I wonder if there's a backstory here. It may have been entirely independent of Audi.


----------

